# In the process of divorce



## Let_it_be (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi forumers,

I have a girl friend who are in the verge to divorce or I should said in the process for the procedure. I'm not very close to her that why she did not want to talk to much about it. Could anyone advise me how i could let her pour out her problems. What i know is her husband is having an affair and she has two son around 10 to 11yrs old. Currently she is still staying with her in-laws with her two sons. She is in her mid-thirties and currently re-sort into looking for soulmate(guy) from the internet.

I, myself is a guy, that why is it very difficult to talk to her also... hope I could get more advise from here so that I could help her out from the misery and can live normally. :scratchhead:


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Point her in the direction on this Forum!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

AmImad said:


> Point her in the direction on this Forum!


:iagree:

easier for her to talk to people that have been going thru this (I am assuming her that she speaks / reads / writes english!)


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

:iagree:Then you don't have to listen to her. We will. 

First thing I'd tell her is that she is making a BIG mistake shopping around for a guy on the net. She should be concentrating on taking care of herself and her KIDS. Not getting a boyfriend. 

Two screwed up people with two innocent kids. Nice.


----------



## alicewonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alicewonderland (Feb 11, 2011)

alicewonderland said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree with all that this is a great forum. Get her online and she will benefit from others experience !!! I have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Let, 

You sound like a good friend. My advice is to tell her that you are there for her if she ever wants to talk. That leaves the option open for her.

When I went through my separation at first, I was so freakin depressed and barely left home. I did not discuss it with anyone sine I was so embarassed my marriage was going through such big problems, since everyone though we were the "perfect couple." But I had one friend who sent me an email letting me know she was there for me no matter what if I just wanted to talk. It made me smile and meant a lot to me.


----------



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

i agree. tell her you are there for her when she needs to talk and direct here so she can talk to others going through this. i agree with others that it's a bad idea to find a guy off the internet. it sounds like it may be recent and that she may be looking for a rebound guy (to feel better about her ex's affair). still not healthy though as she should take the time to concentrate on herself. i'm in my early 30's so i can understand.


----------



## Let_it_be (Mar 17, 2011)

hey, thanks everyone for your reply... really appreciated... I will try to talk to her and direct her to this forum as I find she is to introvert so might be to different to make her speak up...i do find alot of great advices in this forum.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Let_it_be said:


> hey, thanks everyone for your reply... really appreciated... I will try to talk to her and direct her to this forum as I find she is to introvert so might be to different to make her speak up...i do find alot of great advices in this forum.


one of the good things is that the forum is pretty anonymous (well, some of us are friends off the forum, but...)

I think I might be addicted 550+ posts !!!


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

681 and counting. 

682...


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Freak On a Leash said:


> 681 and counting.
> 
> 682...


and you joined a while before me


----------

